

Hackers release malware that can wipe your hard drive, FBI warns - T-A
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/digital-media/11266981/Hackers-release-malware-that-can-wipe-your-hard-drive-FBI-warns.html

======
mtmail
Malware can always delete any files on your system and make it unusable. It's
just rare they do. The authors usually gain more if your system is serving as
slave for botnets, spiders, shows you a ransom note for encrypted data,
displays ads or similar.

------
rajlalwani
Don't understand this article. It talks about wiping your hard drive in the
first and then talks only about what happened to Sony.

